# Platinum ACG3 Pre Workout



## S_walker (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone using? just picked up a 60 day supply to try out.



> Key Points:
> 
> 1. 60 power-packed pervings, with each fully loaded serving including a  potent blend of actives that work together in synergy to provide extreme  anabolic results and maximize workouts.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 16, 2011)

I just use n2kts and it works perfect.


----------

